# Flavoured Oatmeal Ok?



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

So we don't have plain oatmeal...only brown sugar and maple flavour. Would this be ok for bath time? (dont have aveeno either...and bobo needs a bath tonight since he peed all over his wheel and layed down in it :| )


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Wouldn't the sugar make him sticky?

You're better off using just plain water then to use flavoured oatmeal.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

i was going to just swish it in the water to make it cloudy...i'm not sure if it would be sticky or not ...it's still powdery in the bag lol


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

How about a drop of olive oil in the bath instead? Those flavored oatmeal packets have so many chemicals...the water would probably end up cloudy from the creamer they add to them before any oatmeal would dissolve into the water.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Good point. Thanks! I'll use olive oil instead.


----------

